
Ask HN: The most pleasant code documentation you've ever worked with - kartoshechka
I&#x27;m an aspiring Python ML engineer and most of the time I encounter Google Material docs (if that&#x27;s the thing) which is somewhat consistent throughout Google products, readthedocs.io and Flask-ish docs, though I don&#x27;t know what the origin is, but hope you got the idea.<p>All of them are ok in terms of usability after spending some time, and generally they aren&#x27;t shy of spitting out poorly navigatable mesh of classes, methods and examples. But recently I stumbled upon spaCy [1] docs, and this just blew me away.
For example, progress bar acting as scrollbar, but placed more conveniently, easily distinguishable class headers, the separate column for code snippets, wonderful method signature overview.<p>I thought it would be a nice idea to share well executed docs, and any hacker could&#x27;ve been pick up something for their docs or grasp what makes one comfortable to use.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spacy.io&#x2F;api&#x2F;dependencyparser
======
nwrk
You can easily achieve same with:

[https://vuepress.vuejs.org/guide/#how-it-
works](https://vuepress.vuejs.org/guide/#how-it-works)

[https://docsify.js.org/#/](https://docsify.js.org/#/)

(or thousands of similar generators..)

The docs are based on markdown

[https://github.com/explosion/spaCy/tree/master/website/docs](https://github.com/explosion/spaCy/tree/master/website/docs)

~~~
kartoshechka
That's the point - given relatively low level of effort required to build docs
I mentioned, many prefer just to _pip install_ something that creates html
pages from docstrings (in Python case) and we get another readthedocs fork,
which I repeat are not bad and serves an important purpose of unifying
interface to documentation, but there's always room for improvement, right?

